# Prayers Please!! *update* 12/12/2010



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all, About 15 months ago I asked for prayers for my "sign guys" newborn daughter who was fighting for her life, as the Dr.'s struggled to figure out what was wrong! Today I am asking for prayers again as of 7:36 a.m. Eastern time she was being prepped to receive a new liver! I have seen first hand the power of the Outbacker good vibes and prayers and am asking please for all anyone can spare today for little Bella!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

ember said:


> Hi all, About 15 months ago I asked for prayers for my "sign guys" newborn daughter who was fighting for her life, as the Dr.'s struggled to figure out what was wrong! Today I am asking for prayers again as of 7:36 a.m. Eastern time she was being prepped to receive a new liver! I have seen first hand the power of the Outbacker good vibes and prayers and am asking please for all anyone can spare today for little Bella!


Positive thoughts coming........


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> Hi all, About 15 months ago I asked for prayers for my "sign guys" newborn daughter who was fighting for her life, as the Dr.'s struggled to figure out what was wrong! Today I am asking for prayers again as of 7:36 a.m. Eastern time she was being prepped to receive a new liver! I have seen first hand the power of the Outbacker good vibes and prayers and am asking please for all anyone can spare today for little Bella!


Positive thoughts coming........ 
[/quote]

x2


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

X3 and our most fervent prayers for success and recovery. Please let us know.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Ember

Prayers have been sent.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

we will add to the prayer power coming your way for little Bella.

kevin & Kathy


----------



## New England Camper (Jun 25, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with little Bella.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

The prayers and positive thoughts are working!! I just read this in the blog Bella's Mom keeps!
She has remained very stable, and all of the vessels are connected. They are just finishing up with the bile duct work, and she should be done in another couple of hours. She is such a trooper! 
That was posted at about 12:45 today! Thank you all so much for praying with us! I love the little prayer smiley!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Great to here all is going well for Bella. So more positive thoughts and prayers to keep her going in that direction.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Go Bella!


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Prayers heading her way from us. We had a friend go through this exact a year ago when their little girl was less than a year old. (((hugs)))


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Prayers and positive thoughts are being sent north!


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

Just gettin' on here tonite....prayers said and sent for Bella.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

HRW n said:


> Just gettin' on here tonite....prayers said and sent for Bella.


Me too. Little Bella is in my prayers. May God bless her and stay with her through her ordeal.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Bella is out of surgery and sleeping (drug induced) and will be for the next few days!! Thank you all for your prayers sent and continued for her speedy recovery!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Prayers from Oregon..... Hope things continue to go good for Bella.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Positive vibes and prayers from the PNW


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

The lavender is the latest update from Bella's mama!! I can't thank you all enough for your continued prayers and good vibes!! 
There are still a lot of hurdles that Bella needs to cross, but at least now we can see a light at the end of the tunnel. She is getting a transfusion right now, and that is one of the smaller hurdles. We are continuing to wait to see her liver function improve, which it is, slowly. Doctors will continue to monitor her for a whole host of problems, including rejection and infection. I feel like we are off to a solid start, and we can only pray that the hurdles, if there are any, are minor. I continue to remind myself of the strength that Bella has shown us over the past 15 months, and know that she is still fighting.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

This is Bella's update as of 930 last night! Her Mimi and 2 older sisters are there for the weekend, so the family is together for the weekend!! Thank you for your continued prayers.
It has been a blissfully uneventful day from Isabella's point of view, and that is exactly how we want it.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

I'm praying too and glad to hear the update.


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

Prayers continue, and I hope they have nothing BUT "blissfully uneventful days" during the rest of her recuperation.
Thank you for the updates.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Bella is still doing good! She was stitched up yesterday, and is slowly being weened from the breathing tube, and some of the sedation drugs! Thank you all for the prayers! I will continue to update.


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Bellas update today! I can't imagine the strength it takes to go through this for either Bella or her family! Thank you all so much for continued prayers, it seems they are working!

Anyway, great news today! Bella was extubated this morning at about 8:30, and they took her NG tube out, too. The plan is to take her foley catheter out in a bit, as well as her arterial line. That will leave her with the I.J. in her neck, the PICC line in her right arm, and a regular i.v. in her left hand. I know that sounds like a lot, but this is a HUGE improvement over all the tubes and lines she has had over the past week. 

Other good news is that we will probably get to be moved up to the transplant floor by tomorrow if all goes well. There we will have a bigger room, fewer monitors, quieter halls, and more of a feeling of home for the next couple of weeks. Hopefully she will be crawling around her room and in the playroom in just a few days. I am hoping that I will sleep better up there, too, as I am sorely missing my beauty sleep down here. I have a hard time falling asleep now even when she is settled. It took me until about 1 a.m. last night, and we start pretty early here in the PICU. Needless to say, JetBlue may charge me extra for the baggage under my eyes when we go home!
Skyped with the girls and Mema this morning.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Bella ate her first solid food today!!Keep praying for this little bundle of sweetness please they seem to be working!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I can't figure out how to put UPDATE on the title of this, BUT UPDATE


































































































Bella was released to Ronald McDonald House and her Dad and sisters are there to visit this weekend! THANK you all for your prayers and positive thoughts!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you all again for your prayers for Bella. Bella was able to come home this week for a visit, but will head back to PA on Wednesday! She and her Mama surprised everyone including Daddy, with their mid-night arrival. How Christmassy is that?? She got to snuggle with her sisters, help decorate the family Christmas tree, and sit on her Daddy's lap in his big comfy chair. While this is only the beginning of a long and bumpy road it certainly seems that all our Outbackers prayers and positive thoughts have come through for this little girl and her family. Bella's mom's blog post last night says only " Now THIS is Christmas!" and is followed by several pics of the girls cuddled under the Christmas tree, and with their Daddy. 
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------

